# Parley's Canyon



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a question. Is the South side of Parley's open all year long or just on the extended hunt? Thanks for the info.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/2009_bigg ... ntdeer.pdf


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't understand the question. The south side is in the central region and then becomes extended until November 30th. This area is ONLY open to archery tackle. The north side is Northern. It is open to archery and then allows rifle hunters in for their respective hunts. You can continue to hunt it with a bow during the any weapon hunts but have to wear orange during those hunts. The south side is "wear whatever you want" for the entire season.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess hat I'm talking about is for Elk.......Can you hunt the South side of the canyon for elk?


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> I guess hat I'm talking about is for Elk.......Can you hunt the South side of the canyon for elk?


Yes. I called DWR to clarify this for my two friends who didn't believe the Proc which states on pg 32, FOR ELK, in the bullet list of points that the extended Wasatch is open from Aug 16 - Sept 11 for any bull or antlerless elk.


----------

